# 1/32 Slot Car Racing Baldwin Place NY.



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Starting winter racing season on 85 foot center line 1/32 track at Gallimods Hobbies and Raceway. We will be racing on Thursday nights at 7pm anyone interested call 914-621-0044 or email [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Starting work on new section of store. we will be adding one possibly two 1/32 tracks in new section. One track will have a very long straight followed by a high banked turn.


----------

